
Show HN: JotForm 4.0 – Build forms anywhere, anytime - aytekin
https://www.jotform.com/meet-jotform-4/
======
aytekin
We have been working on the new version of JotForm for the last 1.5 years and
we are excited to release it finally to the world. It is designed to be
mobile-first and offline-first.

We believe forms should be part daily workflow just like spreadsheets and word
processors. We are working hard to build that future.

Ask me anything.

------
sjs382
I built an alternative to JotForms 2 years ago (focused on pgp-encrypted form
submissions).

I've used JotForms before too and I think it's a great product. Great job,
guys!

~~~
aytekin
There are just so many products in this market I don't even know many of them.

We have done some work about keeping the form data encrypted. It is pretty
popular among our users: [https://www.jotform.com/encrypted-
forms/](https://www.jotform.com/encrypted-forms/)

Thanks.

~~~
sjs382
The landing page looks great! The only thing I would recommend is that you
give a way for your customers to provide their own private key, that way they
know that you can't decrypt the messages (though, you could still save the
data pre-encryption if the sender doesn't check).

------
shadowmoon
wonderful!

